# Theres always hope



## Garry (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok I suppose there aren't many men posting on here but I'm pretty obsessed with this issue at the moment and believe I have an important message.
My story is that my wife and I have been trying to conceive for six years now.
Im forty and she's two months off her 42nd year.
After two fruitless years we did the usual thing and investigated IVF options. My wife had no detectable problems but I had fluctuating sperm count and morphology.
We had three heart breaking attempts at IVF followed by a prolonged period of depression. Perhaps others have experienced this.
Our families advised us to move on and enjoy life without kids.
Nearly two years ago my wife decided to give nutrional treatment a try as we had nothing to lose. We read the book of Britains number one nutrition expert ( I'm not sure if Im allowed to say who ) and took some harmless fertility boosting supplements and lived like monks in our life styles ( that was hard ).

Something odd happened.
Within three months (obviously the shortest time pills could have an effect ) my wife fell pregnant.
Unfortunately it proved to be ectopic and after the nightmare of losing one of the tubes we eventually started to try again and hoped for the best.
Sure enough my wife fell prgnant in about five months and heartbreakingly this time we had a miscarriage.
Four months after that my wife got pregnant again.
Obviously given our other two experiences we were expecting the worst. however we have reached the magic three month mark and the scans look good so we are trying to stay  positive.
My message is never give up hope if you have "unexplained" infertility as we had and investigate the possibility of improving your odds by improving your nutrition, after all vitamins cost a lot less than IVF cycles no matter how long you take them.
I know so many people in the same boat with fertility. My own brother has had six attempts and my best friend two. I honestly think lifestyle and nutrition must account for some of this not just age.
Nearly forgot to mention the weirdest bit. The doctors seem certain the egg came on the same side where there is no tube so maybe this can give hope to people who have had ectopic pregnancies too!


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Garry

Thank you so much for posting your story and I hope in six months time you will be posting about the birth of your wonderful miracle baby.

It sounds as though you and your DW (darling wife) have gone through a huge amount of heartbreak to arrive at this point and it must have been a struggle at times, especially when you have so many well meaning friends telling you it is time to give up!

My wonderful DH and I are really struggling at the moment after seven tx's, two miscarriages and a recent bout in hospital for me following our last EC.  It sure is a hard and lonely road to tread....thank God for Fertility Friends, where we can share the sorrow but also the good times.

May I wish you and your DW a happy and healthy pg (pregnancy) and much joy and happiness in the years to come.

Allison x

PS  You can tell us the name of the nutritional expert!


----------



## Garry (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh great well in that case it was Dr Marilyn Glenville.
My DW who is a TV producer has been trying to get TV companies interested in her techniques for the last year when she gets time out from her day to day producing. The only difference bewtween Marilyn and Gillian Mkeith is that marilyns qualifiactions are recognised in the UK.
She's also a very nice person as I can testify to all the free advice she has given my DW.
Maybe TV companies think its too much of niche audience, I don't know.
If this works out maybe we will try and look at the options for getting a DVD made. Problem is the NHS don't take nutrition and fertility seriously so theres no chance of funding for it.
I was the biggest sceptic myself until things changed and whilst my story is anecdotal I really think there is something in it.
I think Tonight With Trevor Mc did something similar and got good results.
Marilyns company is thenaturalhealthpractice for those who are interested. You should be able to google it.

BTW Alison sorry to hear of your experience and hope you get what you want without any more heart ache.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

What a lovely story!!  

Thanks Garry for sharing that with us, it always gives renewed hope to hear stories such as yours  

We have just had our 3rd ICSI failure, and have also decided now to go down the 'suppliment' route, partly due to depleted funds, but also due to the fact that we feel we need to get 'normality' back. 
Funny enough I have also just ordered a book (although a different one to you) that is very popular with people on here, and already have various suppliments to cover various possible fertility related problems in both of us.  
I am now hoping for a possible 'natural miracle' whilst in the meantime concentrating on other factors in life, and as I say, enjoying 'normality' again.  

HUGE congratulations to you both and I wish your DW a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Love Angie xx


----------



## Garry (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks very much Angie I hope things work out for you.
The nice thing about trying alternative methods is that does take the pressure of a bit because its not as emotionally and financially draining as IVF.
Like you we had ICSI because the quality of my stuff was not up to scratch. Its now 100 % normal so I'm proof that changes can occur.
I didn't put it in my original post, but there are two other things we did which could also have had benefit ( or could be the sole reason for all we know )
We both gave up booze ( very hard but you get used to it   )
I normally smoked 2 cigars a week and I gave that up.
Also I had always enjoyed hot baths particularly after a cycle ride in winter.
I gave those up and now just shower.
I've tortured myself with the thought that we could have had kids years ago at 34 if only I hadn't had hot baths! But you can't think like that.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

........Already covered  
DH stopped smoking abt 2 and half years ago and only has showers.
As for the booze.....well we're both trying to lose some weight atm, so that's banned anyway 

Thanks again for posting your story, it's so lovely to hear.  
I wish you both lots of happiness and once again, HUGE congratulations      

Love Angie xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Garry,

Thank you for sharing your story with us and giving us all hope.  You must be so pleased you persevered. 

Wishing you, your DW and your son or daughter to be, all the very best and lots of happiness for the future.    

 and  

Love, CG xxxx


----------

